# Cool Edit Pro 2.0  Problem mit Noise Reduction



## Musikwudd (21. April 2007)

Irgendwie komme ich leider mit dem Bearbeiten meiner uralt LPs nicht klar: Die noise reduction hat entweder gar keinen oder einen völlig verzerrenden, verwurstelnden Effekt. Hab auch schon versucht, am Anfang die Grundfrequenz zu profiliieren, hat auch nicht hingehauen... Was mach ich da bloss


----------



## Trick17 (9. Mai 2007)

als erstes n9immst du eine rauschende spur auf wo echt nurrrrr rauschen ist (ca. 10 sekunden) und dann scan die in noise reductio und dann auf stufen 50-80 die noise reductiern^^


----------

